# Gloves or mittens



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Mittens for warmth.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

generally yes with some caveat

mittens that are abit oversized shells...preferably gortex or such
that have liners that can be removed
that the liners can be layered...with merino/light poly-wick base and a merino/fleece mid layer
I like mine with longer cuff...but wear jacket sleeves over cuff

Imo mitts are better because they are easier to get on/off
they dry faster, in part because you can remove the wet liner layers
you can layer to the temp and moisture...and thus prevent sweaty paws


----------



## Molly (Dec 28, 2016)

thanks for feedback


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I almost always carry an extra set of fleece liners in a pocket...and change them out at lunch or whenever they get soaked (pnw here)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I almost always carry an extra set of fleece liners in a pocket...and change them out at lunch or whenever they get soaked (pnw here)


Either ^ this, or if it's super cold, I add Hand Warmers into my fleece insulated lobster gloves


----------



## Molly (Dec 28, 2016)

hand warmers and extra liners. No cold digits.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Mittens definitely. The decrease in finger dexterity isn't noticeable after the first ten minutes.

Not only are they warmer and more customizable with liners, they're also much better at staying waterproof and have much better durability. 

Most gloves fail at the seams. A five fingered glove has tons of seams for all the fingers. Water can get in there and the stitching can break down. Mittens have far fewer seams for obvious reasons. Durability goes way up.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have one of those Level three finger type gloves but it has the five finger liners in them. My hand stays warm and sometimes too warm so my hands starts to sweat.:smile:


----------



## tributine (Dec 30, 2016)

Mittens all the way. Mostly because I feel like I'm a lobster/crab/boxer while I ride down the mountain. Also I find comfort in the fact I can feel my fingers!


----------



## modman (Mar 3, 2015)

I suffer from very cold fingers. Always have. I struggled finding something I liked until I tried mittens. I don't pull out my gloves unless it's pretty warm. My Black Diamond mittens keep me comfortable at 10F easily.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I split the difference and have been rocking the Pow Sniper & Tanto for a few years now:


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

t21 said:


> I have one of those Level three finger type gloves but it has the five finger liners in them. My hand stays warm and sometimes too warm so my hands starts to sweat.:smile:


Level Gloves down to about 15-20 F, then switching to Level Mittens for me. 
(bony, skinny fingers get cold )


----------

